# Diagramme aktualisieren in Access



## pglw (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi zusammen,

stellt Euch vor Ihr habt in Access ein Formular. Darauf sind 2 Textfelder. Über diese gebe ich die Werte A und Werte B in eine Tabelle ein.
Rechts neben den Textfeldern sind 2 Diagramme. Das eine zeigt den Wert A, das andere den Verlauf von Wert B.

Nun meine Frage:
Wenn ich die Werte in die Textfelder eingebe und verlasse dann mein Formular, öffne es aber dann wieder, dann sind die Diagramme mit den neuen Werten aktualisiert. Öffne und schließe ich das Formular nicht, bleiben nur die alten Kurvenverläufe im Diagramm.

Ich würde nun gern erreichen, daß sobald ich den Wert ins Textfeld A eingegeben hab und ich dieses verlasse, das Diagramm A aktualisiert wird (ich das Formular also nicht mehr öffnen und schließen muß dazu)

Wie geht das?

Grüsse

PGLW


----------



## RavelinePower (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo allerseits als erstes ein
Guts neues 2006

zum andern nun: Leider keine angabe der Version von Access  bitte immer mit posten !

den rest siehe unten.

PS:. siehe anhang. Access 2003

Werte im Formular oben ändern bei klick auf Diagramm ist refresh hinterlegt.

Bye Sascha


----------



## pglw (4. Januar 2006)

Hi,

 hätte nicht gedacht, daß jemand darauf eine so einfach geniale Antwort findet.


 Aber stell Dir vor, das Refresh soll nicht beim Klick auf das Diagramm, sondern beim Klick auf einen Befehlsbutton ablaufen. Wie würde der Visual Basic Code dann lauten?

 Grüsse

 Simon


----------



## RavelinePower (4. Januar 2006)

Hy

es gibt viele Dinge wo man das aktualisieren kann. In Textfeldern Schaltflächen Symbole klicken usw.

geh einfach in den Entwurfsmodus->Dein Textfeld A ->re. klick ->Eigenschaften-> Ereignis-> nun siehst du die möglichkeit wann ein Ereignis stattfinden soll.

Für Dein Fall wähle "Nach Aktualisierung" das bewirkt das nach eingabe in Textfeld A neu berechnet wird. 
Wähle nun in der Leiste [Ereignisprozedur] aus.
Danach auf die 3 Pünktchen     ...  klicken.
und refresh eingeben.

Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das so  weil ich nicht weiß ob Du die Daten anhand eines Unterformulars mit eingebunden hast oder direkt im Formular hast.

Falls net klappen sollte schick doch die DB im Anhang hier mit !

Oder an RavelinePower@aol.de
Betreff: Access Hilfe


Bye Sascha


----------

